# My Q3 has been ordered! (Now the waiting begins...)



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

I placed my order today at Sewickley Audi for a 2015 Q3 Premium Plus in the following configuration:


Florett Silver
Chestnut Brown interior
Sport package
MMI Navigation
Power tailgate

I'd hoped to add in the all weather floor mats, but there's no North American market part number just yet. I'm also hoping to have Invisible Shield installed on the front bumper, hood lip and mirrors once the car makes it to the dealership.

It's looking like the Q3 will be here by mid-December since Marty was able to snag me one in the pipeline. Here's hoping I can ring in the New Year in my new mini-SUV. 

Let the tracking commence...


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

nickjs1984 said:


> I'd hoped to add in the all weather floor mats, but there's no North American market part number just yet.


As near as I can gather, at least according to the dealership I got mine from, the footwells in the NA version of our cars are ever so slightly different than the Euro cars so the floor mats didn't fit and had to be sent back. They're telling me that it might be as late as January before we get them. As far as the Invisible Film for the front end of the car, I decided to be a cheapskate and do it myself. I know I don't have the patience to do it myself with the peel and stick film so I went this route instead.
http://3mauto.com/paint-defender-spray-film.html
Overall it turned out very well. I was quite impressed with the end result and it only cost me about $25.00 for the can of product and $12.00 for the kit with the tape and mask. So considerably less expensive than the local 3M guy who wanted $600. I will however recommend that if you don't have a garage that you can leave the car in for a couple of days, and if you can get the dealership to roll it into the deal then by all means go that route. I wound up building a tent around the front of my car with a heater in it in my carport.

Congratulations on the the new ride. :beer:I'm thoroughly enjoying mine and I'm sure you'll enjoy yours.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, thanks! I'm really looking forward to it and glad to hear that you're loving yours. This forum has been a pretty quiet place for Q3 love so I actually joined over at Q3 Owners Club, too. You should check them out if you haven't yet. 

I think I'll look into the 3M spray in addition to considering the traditional clear bra. It's definitely a cheaper route and I can likely use my parents' garage yearly to spray it on, but I will also want to consider how much I really want to do all of the masking off of trim, headlights, etc vs. just paying to have a clear bra installed once. Did you find the spray to be a big hassle? How's it been doing durability-wise? 

Good to know re: floor mats. I have a feeling they'll be around by the time the car's in but I'll keep an eye out for alternatives, just in case! Winter isn't a great time to go it without rubber mats...


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ordered my Cortina white Q3 on July 28th. Audi tracking via commission number shows an ETA of December 8th. Good luck not getting pushed back on yours. I don't think Audi expected as many orders as they are getting.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I hope you're wrong on the delays, but I've got no new info to go on so... Maybe I'll get an update this week?



derek8819 said:


> Ordered my Cortina white Q3 on July 28th. Audi tracking via commission number shows an ETA of December 8th. Good luck not getting pushed back on yours. I don't think Audi expected as many orders as they are getting.


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

nickjs1984 said:


> I think I'll look into the 3M spray in addition to considering the traditional clear bra. It's definitely a cheaper route and I can likely use my parents' garage yearly to spray it on, but I will also want to consider how much I really want to do all of the masking off of trim, headlights, etc vs. just paying to have a clear bra installed once. Did you find the spray to be a big hassle? How's it been doing durability-wise?


Hassle wise it wasn't that big of a deal. The masking part was a little time consuming but from everything I've read it's worth taking your time and doing it right. Apparently overspray is something you do not want to deal with. The only tips I can think of are to make sure the parts you want to spray are as level as you can get them to avoid having the product gather at the lower areas. I got a bit of build up at the leading edge of the hood. It's not really noticeable unless you're an anal retentive person with OCD like I am. Overall I'm quite happy with the end result. It dried crystal clear and I haven't experienced any discoloration or white spots when it gets wet like some of the reviews on the 3M site were going on about. I will admit that I've only done the leading edge of the hood so far due to the temps dropping off here and I ordered the XPEL kit for the headlights and foglights to protect them. I'm still at a loss as to why they would put glass lenses in the foglights on these cars. My Tiguan and my Touareg both had glass foglight lenses and I replaced two in the Tig before I discovered XPEL. I highly recommend them or LAMIN-X to protect these parts.

http://www.xpel.com/
http://www.lamin-x.com/


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

This just in from the My New Audi email updates:

"Today much more than anticipation is being built. Your Audi Q3 has gone into production. You’ve reached an important milestone, and delivery of your Q3 is getting closer. In a matter of weeks, I’ll contact you again to let you know when your vehicle is leaving the European port of Emden. From there it’s only a short time until your Q3 arrives in the U.S. While you’re waiting, you can read about legendary Audi fit and finish, which has become the modern standard."

A follow-up question: the original order said the factory would be Wolfsburg. I thought all Q3s were built at Martorell but this Emden port now makes me wonder...


----------



## cah73 (Apr 13, 2007)

nickjs1984 said:


> This just in from the My New Audi email updates:
> 
> "Today much more than anticipation is being built. Your Audi Q3 has gone into production. You’ve reached an important milestone, and delivery of your Q3 is getting closer. In a matter of weeks, I’ll contact you again to let you know when your vehicle is leaving the European port of Emden. From there it’s only a short time until your Q3 arrives in the U.S. While you’re waiting, you can read about legendary Audi fit and finish, which has become the modern standard."
> 
> A follow-up question: the original order said the factory would be Wolfsburg. I thought all Q3s were built at Martorell but this Emden port now makes me wonder...


Nickjs, Im living in the Pittsburgh Area as well and Im looking at a Q3. How was your experience with Sewickley? Were you considering any other cars? Im having a tough time deciding between a 2014 q5 and a new q3. Looking for any helpful info! Thanks! Hope your car comes quickly!! Cheers:beer:


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, good to hear from another Pittsburgh resident! Sewickley was absolutely fantastic to deal with and they are probably one of the friendliest, most laid-back dealerships in the area while also being very professional and polished. Don't be put off by the Porsche building being under construction next door! Haha. They are having a hard time getting Q3s in and keeping them on the lot long enough to test drive so if you've not been yet and you want to drive the cars back to back, I'd give them a ring ahead of time. Marty is my salesperson though everyone seems top notch.



cah73 said:


> Nickjs, Im living in the Pittsburgh Area as well and Im looking at a Q3. How was your experience with Sewickley? Were you considering any other cars? Im having a tough time deciding between a 2014 q5 and a new q3. Looking for any helpful info! Thanks! Hope your car comes quickly!! Cheers:beer:


----------



## audisteele (Oct 28, 2014)

Cograts on your new order. Everyone who buys one from me seems to like them. The Q3 is VERY hard to get right now, my dealer is one of the largest in the midwest and we cant keep them in stock. Odds are it will be pushed back some. I do see your car and it is in production status so that is good. 

I am in sales in Michigan if I can help out with any questions.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the offer of info and updates - I'm glad you can see it's in production, too. Marty just shared with me that it is slated to arrive at port on 11/28 and be dealer delivered by the week of 12/15. Here's hoping that doesn't slip too far off the mark. But, if it does, I have the S60 until the middle of January so I've got a little bit of time to play with.

Do you think the volume of vehicles available to dealers is going to increase soon? Does any dealership or region actually have a plentiful supply of Q3s to keep up with demand?



audisteele said:


> Cograts on your new order. Everyone who buys one from me seems to like them. The Q3 is VERY hard to get right now, my dealer is one of the largest in the midwest and we cant keep them in stock. Odds are it will be pushed back some. I do see your car and it is in production status so that is good.
> 
> I am in sales in Michigan if I can help out with any questions.


----------



## audisteele (Oct 28, 2014)

Not anytime soon. Every Q3 in the Central Region is marked sold in AIM. When we got our allocation it was small and we already had them sold. So it will be a good 3-4 months until you will see them avilable not sold to the pubic who havent ordered one. You can get lucky here and there, but as a general statement.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

audisteele, if buyers were informed enough to realize that the Q3 is basically a Tiguan from 2008 underneath, with an Audi body that will be undergoing a facelift in 4 months (!!), they would walk away and not wait a minute for one. The Q3 only looks nice and new…..everything about it is just old. 

Audi and Volkswagen really need to stop introducing 'new' models to North America when they are just about to undergo their lifecycle refresh. It's really just an insult to anybody who spent SIX MONTHS waiting for their 'new' model car, only to see it look quite different mere months later.


----------



## audisteele (Oct 28, 2014)

006 said:


> audisteele, if buyers were informed enough to realize that the Q3 is basically a Tiguan from 2008 underneath, with an Audi body that will be undergoing a facelift in 4 months (!!), they would walk away and not wait a minute for one. The Q3 only looks nice and new…..everything about it is just old.
> 
> Audi and Volkswagen really need to stop introducing 'new' models to North America when they are just about to undergo their lifecycle refresh. It's really just an insult to anybody who spent SIX MONTHS waiting for their 'new' model car, only to see it look quite different mere months later.


006 thank you for your opinion on that. 

The Q3 has been out for years in other markets. The Q3 was not originally coming to the US market, however they changed their mind and gave us the car. Yes, it is going to get a mid life redesign somewhat soon. That doesnt change the fact that you can get this car for $36-41,000. It is infact a very nice car and my customers have loved it. There is a strong market for a smaller, less expensive SUV. You can say the same thing about anyone who buys the Q7 now, it has been out for long time and it is changing next year.

We were told originally we were never going to get the Q3.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Also, no one is forcing anyone to buy a Q3. If you'd prefer to wait for the refresh or for the new model in 2018 (whenever it gets to the US after that), you are more than welcome to. My lease is ending and the Q3 is a great package for the price and the kind of vehicle I want right now. 



audisteele said:


> 006 thank you for your opinion on that.
> 
> The Q3 has been out for years in other markets. The Q3 was not originally coming to the US market, however they changed their mind and gave us the car. Yes, it is going to get a mid life redesign somewhat soon. That doesnt change the fact that you can get this car for $36-41,000. It is infact a very nice car and my customers have loved it. There is a strong market for a smaller, less expensive SUV. You can say the same thing about anyone who buys the Q7 now, it has been out for long time and it is changing next year.
> 
> We were told originally we were never going to get the Q3.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

006 is just a little jelly because he has to drive a Mini Countryman....I would be too!!! :laugh:


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha...could be. I'd say the two vehicles are pretty comparable, overall so I'm not sure what all of the anger is about, but, as I said, no one is being forced to buy this Audi (or any other).



boo9302 said:


> 006 is just a little jelly because he has to drive a Mini Countryman....I would be too!!! :laugh:


The My New Audi automated email monkeys just let me know that my car is finished with production and is on its way to port. Audisteele, can you see anything more than that on the dealer side of things? The order number is EA1624 and the VIN is WA1EFCFS7FR006603. Thanks in advance for taking a look, if you can!


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

boo9302, I don't have the Countryman anymore. I have a 2014 x1. If you bothered to explore this forum a little further, you would know that I summarily and objectively compared the Q3 to the x1 in a separate thread (Q3 vs. x1). Why would I possibly be jealous of people buying a car that I considered purchasing myself? I considered the x1, the GLA, and the Q3 earlier this year. I got the x1 mainly because of what is spoken about in detail in that thread. I come to the Vortex from time to time to research product and read members' opinions, and I always leave thinking the same thing: VW and Audi have a dated fleet of vehicles (other than the MQB-based MKVII GTI / Golf and A3) and I'm tired of them pushing watered-down and old product on a North American market that plays 2nd or 3rd fiddle to Europe. Any true fan of the brand who has been around here for a long time such as myself would undoubtedly agree. 

And nickjs1984, of course I can choose not to buy an Audi. I have, many times over the last 10 years; maybe the fact that I take the time to read and write responses like this on the Vortex means I'm tired of doing so.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

On peril of feeding the trolls: I posted here because I'm obviously excited about the car that I ordered. If you feel you have to take this thread and make it a negative space, that's your bag. But please try to understand why others might not exactly view that as helpful, okay?



006 said:


> boo9302, I don't have the Countryman anymore. I have a 2014 x1. If you bothered to explore this forum a little further, you would know that I summarily and objectively compared the Q3 to the x1 in a separate thread (Q3 vs. x1). Why would I possibly be jealous of people buying a car that I considered purchasing myself? I considered the x1, the GLA, and the Q3 earlier this year. I got the x1 mainly because of what is spoken about in detail in that thread. I come to the Vortex from time to time to research product and read members' opinions, and I always leave thinking the same thing: VW and Audi have a dated fleet of vehicles (other than the MQB-based MKVII GTI / Golf and A3) and I'm tired of them pushing watered-down and old product on a North American market that plays 2nd or 3rd fiddle to Europe. Any true fan of the brand who has been around here for a long time such as myself would undoubtedly agree.
> 
> And nickjs1984, of course I can choose not to buy an Audi. I have, many times over the last 10 years; maybe the fact that I take the time to read and write responses like this on the Vortex means I'm tired of doing so.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Nick,

My Wife and I are waiting to receive in a few days (hopefully) our new Audi Q3. We one an Audi Q5 as well and that's one of the main reasons we pulled the trigger with the Q3... We absolutely love our Audi Q5!


----------

